# Double Barrel V2.1 by Squid Industries - fabulous



## Waine (8/7/18)

No matter how much I promise myself; "This is my last mod" - - I am still a sucker for new; different mods. Especially if they present a unique appeal and bring a potential flair of sentiment to vaping. 

Mainstream reviews are already all over YouTube. I am 4 months behind the much spoken about; Double Barrel ~ by Squid Industries, but I eventually caved in. Did the whole "Navy Seal", "frog man" , "squid", military veteran vibe attract me? Read on... 

What I will do is simply tell you my likes and dislikes, only 48 hours in. 

Likes;

Super original

The DB shotgun theme is pretty neat. If you have ever used a Double Barrel Shotgun, you will definitely know why this twin, tubular mod carries this theme. It looks really different; perhaps not for everyone, but right up my alley. The "Squid Industries" logo etching on the side and little stars with the numbers; "12" on the dainty control wheel are novel. The exact same etching as on the wheel exists on the 510 plate resembling a single 12 gauge shotgun shell inserted in the barrel. If you were ever in the military, or para-military, even a hunter, or a clay pigeon enthusiast, you may just enjoy entwining the memories of your shotgun days into your current style of vaping. 

Hardy - well constructed

Nope, the V2.1 battery door does not pop off at all. Instead, mine stays on tightly and securely. I have tested it. Even if my black one chips a bit of "paint" here and there, I won't mind. Chips and nicks on the coating add character on black mods. If this worries you, I recommend you get the SS finish which I missed out on. The 510 pin and threads are on point . I like the 2 included plastic rings to protect the 24mm 510 surface area from tank scratch. The mod is small but delightfully weighty. 

Chip and screen functionality

This is what blows me away with the "DB". I never liked flaky, complicated temerature control mods. Turning and pressing the wheel into its few, very basic features is a breeze. Absolutely no user manual required. If only all VW mods had this simplicity, easy board use and petite display screen, I would be stoked. Seriously, this is one of my favorite aspects. No charging port, no frills, firmware updates, only hard-core, basic, quick, responsive functions. I am not familiar with the chip itself but it fires up fast enough. 

Feels tremendous in the hand.

I can hardly put it down. It fits in my hand like it was made for comfort. The skin (paint) has a quality matt powder coat feel. I want to hold it all the time, roll it in my hands, and chain vape.

A vapers collector item? 

I am a bit of a collector, never selling any vaping gear, only giving some away. My gear represents the various stages of my hobbiest journey. Collecting is a big part of it. The Double Barrel is no exception. It stands out as ONE of my most enjoyable mods so far - - "Hands up!" An instant hit. Let's see how it holds out. 

Dislikes;

There is really not much to dislike. But to be brutally honest and try to be balanced, I will say this;

24mm

One of my bug bears with all mods. This only takes 24mm tanks. 25mm would blow this mod out of the water. But in its defence I have many 24mm attys to hit on this killer. 

Smaller tanks, better

The DB is suited for smaller, shorter attys. For example; because the mod is so slinky, if you were to use a 24mm tank with a bubble glass, you run the risk of it falling over on a table and smashing. I prefer to use my thinner tanks. I have especially reserved this for my two black 22mm Beserker Mini MTL tanks, with the steel Beserker cap on. If it falls there is minimal chance of the RTA breaking. A tall tank may also make it top heavy.

Final verdict

Any other dislikes would be nitpicking. I had no "need" for another mod, but acquiring this was purely for the novelty, enjoyment, beauty, over simplified functionality, and positive - accurate reviews. I have zero regrets and would quite easily pick up a SS one just to own another superb mod.

To answer my own question; the whole US military, ex marine, struggling veteran story surrounding the creation of the DB did indeed grab me.

My overall rating would be an easy, solid 9.5 out of 10.

A shout out, to the gents @SirVape, for selling really cool gear and for the top shelf service.















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## acorn (8/7/18)

Waine said:


> No matter how much I promise myself; "This is my last mod" - - I am still a sucker for new; different mods. Especially if they present a unique appeal and bring a potential flair of sentiment to vaping.
> 
> Mainstream reviews are already all over YouTube. I am 4 months behind the much spoken about; Double Barrel ~ by Squid Industries, but I eventually caved in. Did the whole "Navy Seal", "frog man" , "squid", military veteran vibe attract me? Read on...
> 
> ...


A solid review for a solid mod, thanks, was also hunting down the SS but at the end settle for the Black Kit with Revolver RTA, I was one of the lucky ones that grabbed the last SS at the Sirs, did'nt hesitate a moment. The double barrel is the regulated equivalent to the Reo for me, tough and reliable.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (8/7/18)

Nice review @Waine

I really like mine and despite the flaws i would still recommend anyone to buy it. (but only the mod) 

The problems i experience ....
1) quite heavy (but understandable because of the metal used to obtain the quality)
2) battery door struggles at times (but if it is on it is on)
3) sleeve does not fit perfectly (also need to remove or adjust to replace batteries)
4) i find my chip to be slightly underpowered with about 10W

Minor issues and hence the reason why it will remain part of my collection for a long time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

Thanks @Waine !
Great review and i enjoyed reading that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (8/7/18)

acorn said:


> A solid review for a solid mod, thanks, was also hunting down the SS but at the end settle for the Black Kit with Revolver RTA, I was one of the lucky ones that grabbed the last SS at the Sirs, did'nt hesitate a moment. The double barrel is the regulated equivalent to the Reo for me, tough and reliable.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that acorn. I'm so glad someone else appreciated it. I saw a few folk here selling theirs. Got a bit worried there for a split second. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (8/7/18)

Waine said:


> Thanks for that acorn. I'm so glad someone else appreciated it. I saw a few folk here selling theirs. Got a bit worried there for a split second.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


What I've learned through my 3+ years of vaping is stick to your guns on what works for you, Reo's never failed me, not even the hot springs, atties may change but these mods just keep on going, I have high expectations for my two double barrels and you have peaked my interest on the Beserker MTL mini. Currently running mine with 24mm Sirens. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/7/18)

Waine said:


> Thanks for that acorn. I'm so glad someone else appreciated it. I saw a few folk here selling theirs. Got a bit worried there for a split second.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Yeah saw that too and have no idea why there was a sudden flog.
It's a awesome device.
I wouldn't use it as a daily driver but definitely a keeper.

There is a new Squid industries mod hitting the market soon. I didnt like it at first but the more I look at it the more it's growing on me.

Single cell mod I think it's a 21700

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (8/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Nice review @Waine
> 
> I really like mine and despite the flaws i would still recommend anyone to buy it. (but only the mod)
> 
> ...


Thank you @KZOR I appreciate the feedback and your views. Respect... I must admit. I have picked up a slight delay on the first hits sometimes. Don't know if it is a slight issue yet, but still pumping mine. Will keep this "guard" post updated. Please tell us if you had any other chip glitches. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/7/18)

Oh yea and I forget to mention @Waine The silver version is not raw it is also painted in like a Matt silver finish.

So wether you get the black or silver both are painted and prone to scratches.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (8/7/18)

I agree, this DB has toppled my VGOD 150 off the beater mod throne.

It is extremely well made, easy user interface and feels wicked in the hand. Can’t see this mod ever been a home or shelf mod, it’s one for using and punishing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/7/18)

Seems this is a hit all over. 
One thing you forgot that I quite enjoy... 
It feels "mechy" if I'm allowed to make up my own word here. I sometime forget I'm vaping a regulated, and fall into that dreamy place one falls into when vaping a well tuned mech. 

Great write up brother, enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Seems this is a hit all over.
> One thing you forgot that I quite enjoy...
> It feels "mechy" if I'm allowed to make up my own word here. I sometime forget I'm vaping a regulated, and fall into that dreamy place one falls into when vaping a well tuned mech.
> 
> ...



Interesting 
Why do you say that @GerritVisagie ?
Is it the way it feels in the hand or the way it fires the coil?


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/7/18)

@Silver, both actually, it's comfy, weighty and cold, like a mech. And in my experience, it fires quick! 
@Ruan0.30 and I have said many times, it feels like a mech, you forget that it has a screen, and all the stuff mentioned above, it just reminds me of my Tube mechs. 
For me, it's like all the best stuff of a mech, with just enough "tech" to go all day on two sets of Batts. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

Thanks @GerritVisagie 
Sounds awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (8/7/18)

I got the Silver and black one then sold the Silver (like a doos...) and bought another silver later. For me it's the no frills no fancy pants just press the trigger. I did find the trigger needs a proper push to fire on some. Kinda weird to see the word 'fabulous' associated with this mod lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (8/7/18)

Daniel said:


> I got the Silver and black one then sold the Silver (like a doos...) and bought another silver later. For me it's the no frills no fancy pants just press the trigger. I did find the trigger needs a proper push to fire on some. Kinda weird to see the word 'fabulous' associated with this mod lol


Lol. I could have used any euphemism; tremendous, "banging" mod"... But I see your point, fabulous sounds a bit femanine for a shotgun. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (8/7/18)

Waine said:


> Lol. I could have used any euphemism; tremendous, "banging" mod"... But I see your point, fabulous sounds a bit femanine for a shotgun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You did not use the word "Devine" so all is ok.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KarlDP (9/7/18)

In all my years since i started vaping end of 2013, this has to be my favourite mod of all time. 

I bought a silver (actually champagne colour they say) from @Sir Vape thinking to myself, lets give it a go and then just sell it on in when i get bored with it. Well that idea went flying out the window the moment i took it out of its box. The build quality, no frills pure wattage in your face power is exactly up my alley. This thing is built like a tank. Solid. It is on the weighty side but i like that in a mod. Fits just perfectly in my hand. No rattles and just does what its made for.... in the words of Jeremy Clarkson..."POWERRRRRRRRR.."

And the best i found was the battery life. Brilliant. Man this thing sips battery power. Very very "fuel" efficient even on low ohm builds. 

Its a brilliant mod. Well done Squid Industries for this winner.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine (9/7/18)

KarlDP said:


> In all my years since i started vaping end of 2013, this has to be my favourite mod of all time.
> 
> I bought a silver (actually champagne colour they say) from @Sir Vape thinking to myself, lets give it a go and then just sell it on in when i get bored with it. Well that idea went flying out the window the moment i took it out of its box. The build quality, no frills pure wattage in your face power is exactly up my alley. This thing is built like a tank. Solid. It is on the weighty side but i like that in a mod. Fits just perfectly in my hand. No rattles and just does what its made for.... in the words of Jeremy Clarkson..."POWERRRRRRRRR.."
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing... I'm on the same team. Been vaping for 2 & 1/2 yrs. Probably my "one-and-only-island" mod. Loving mine. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (9/7/18)

Hmmmm... This is giving me ideas...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/7/18)

craigb said:


> Hmmmm... This is giving me ideas...



me too
I just can't decide between black or silver
@Daniel - how's the silver treating you? Was it one of these you posted recently?


----------



## craigb (9/7/18)

Silver said:


> me too
> I just can't decide between black or silver
> @Daniel - how's the silver treating you? Was it one of these you posted recently?


Black with a matching berserker mini on top. 

Hey @BigGuy, if anyone asks, I won a voucher from you guys tomorrow 

And all you married guys looking at me like that, don't tell me you haven't done the same, or at least contemplated it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Daniel (10/7/18)

Silver said:


> me too
> I just can't decide between black or silver
> @Daniel - how's the silver treating you? Was it one of these you posted recently?



Silver seems to be less prone to chipping like the black ... but a buddy has pried it from my hands lol 

These are solid mods , don't drop it you might break the paving/tiles  
They are heavy though , but oh so comfortable in hand .... my OG Goon has permanent residence on the Black DB

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (11/7/18)

Waine said:


>



As much as I told myself no, I kept looking back at these two images. No BS, no faux blame game, @Waine these 2 pictures were less of an avalanche, and more of gentle erosion. Just placed my order at the Sirs, looking forward to having my classiest setup ever!!! No ragrets!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (12/7/18)

Photo's just do not do the double barrel justice. Classy as all heck. I'm actually regretting buying the pulse 80w at the same time now, the DB just makes it look supremely cheap.

Was hoping to run to the B&M just up the road to build, so I left my kit at home. Thanks to a substation that blew the other day, that whole section of the mall is powerless, so they are temporarily operating from another location. Damn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (12/7/18)

craigb said:


> Photo's just do not do the double barrel justice. Classy as all heck. I'm actually regretting buying the pulse 80w at the same time now, the DB just makes it look supremely cheap.
> 
> Was hoping to run to the B&M just up the road to build, so I left my kit at home. Thanks to a substation that blew the other day, that whole section of the mall is powerless, so they are temporarily operating from another location. Damn.



In the Pulse's defense it's plastic vs metal for the DB  
But yeah the DB is probably the most solid dual batt mod I've owned. 

LOL Third world problems .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine (12/7/18)

DB skins ~ question

I saw @KZOR has a skin on his in the YouTube review he did. I also Googled fitting a skin, but didn't find much feedback except for a decent tutorial. Has any DB fan got a skin on, and if so, does it hold out well, or does it get tacky? 

I will probably just get a skin now so that when the paint chips, I can cover it. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (12/7/18)

Waine said:


> DB skins ~ question
> 
> I saw @KZOR has a skin on his in the YouTube review he did. I also Googled fitting a skin, but didn't find much feedback except for a decent tutorial. Has any DB fan got a skin on, and if so, does it hold out well, or does it get tacky?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I am also interested , existing skins are "meh" at best , and I don;t like the OG Silicon sleeve (although will make overhang on 25mm atties bearable)

Was thinking of Hydro dipping maybe , will be much more durable but probably cost as much as the mod. 

Other option is getting some Hammerite paint spray and go DIY


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/7/18)

I had the dragons are skin on mine, held up very well. The sticker is that tough material with the silver backing. 
Even when I took it off, didnt leave any residue or anything








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (12/7/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> I had the dragons are skin on mine, held up very well. The sticker is that tough material with the silver backing.
> Even when I took it off, didnt leave any residue or anything
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that @GerritVisagie ...

Why did you take it off?

@Daniel I agree, not a fan of the silicone cover idea on the DB. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/7/18)

Took it off coz I kinda got over the scales, wanted that clean look... Actually, your post of your new black one made me do it. It's so pretty all clean and black. The original idea was to get a SS atty to go on it with the scales, but that never happened. Now, the idea is to get it "worn in" like those old M1 Garands in Heroes and Generals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (12/7/18)

GerritVisagie said:


> Took it off coz I kinda got over the scales, wanted that clean look... Actually, your post of your new black one made me do it. It's so pretty all clean and black. The original idea was to get a SS atty to go on it with the scales, but that never happened. Now, the idea is to get it "worn in" like those old M1 Garands in Heroes and Generals
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gerrit, You have helped me make up my mind. I won't go for the skins. I agree, there is something appealing about a solid mod that looks worn in. 

I remember as a vaping novice, walking into a vape shop in 2016, checking out a vendors' hefty mod on the table, with nicks and scrapes and thinking: "Wow, that looks hardcore". It was an original old RX, 3 cell. 

I will post a Pic here when my DB is "broken in". In fact, I would like to see how quick other DB owners' mods have worn in. So come on guys, post some close ups here please. 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/7/18)

That sounds Cool!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (13/7/18)

My DB keeping me company at work, Siren airflow open to the max for a nice restrictive flavourfull draw as I like it.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP (13/7/18)

DB with Blitzen riding shotgun..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Waine (14/7/18)

acorn said:


> My DB keeping me company at work, Siren airflow open to the max for a nice restrictive flavourfull draw as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@acorn Wow! That looks amazing. The gun metal Siren looks so good on the SS DB. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (14/7/18)

KarlDP said:


> DB with Blitzen riding shotgun..
> View attachment 138612


AKarlDP... Nice one! My Blitzen pumps under my DB... Great Pic. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (15/7/18)

Feels so good in the hand. Loaded with some XXX.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (23/7/18)

So, 22 days in, I have discovered only one tiny flaw with mine. The Ohm reading alters by 0.01 to 0.03 Ohms for no reason. Otherwise it has endured rough 3 weeks of continuous daily use. No other issues. Still loving it. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (19/11/18)

Hi guys!

So most if you who have seen my posts should know what a huge fan I am of the DB 2.1! Unfortunately I have hit major crisis mode as my DB has given up in a way.

So the issue I’m having is that when I press the fire button it fires perfectly fine for 2 or 3 pulls then the ohms disappear and the voltage only goes up as I fire. Even without an atty on top after pressing the fire button 2-3 times it stops saying check atomizer and the same thing happens where the voltage just increases from 0.00 to 9.78.

Could any of you tech masters help? Or am I screwed forcing me to buy another?

Tagging some people that miiiiight know. Sorry for the tag if it isn’t something you can help with.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Anvil @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (19/11/18)

Pic while firing with no atty

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (19/11/18)

Jengz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So most if you who have seen my posts should know what a huge fan I am of the DB 2.1! Unfortunately I have hit major crisis mode as my DB has given up in a way.
> 
> ...



hi, try these guys

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (19/11/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 151671
> 
> Pic while firing with no atty


0.00 Ohms could mean a dead short inside the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/11/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 151671
> 
> Pic while firing with no atty


Never got my hands on this mod, but in such situation I usually try a reset or reinstall the firmware using a pc suite. 
If that doesn't work, open up the mod remove the circuit, then disconnect the screen and 510 connector give it a nice clean using isopropyl alcohol put everything back and try again. 
If this fails there is nothing much u can do other than changing the board altogether.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/18)

Jengz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So most if you who have seen my posts should know what a huge fan I am of the DB 2.1! Unfortunately I have hit major crisis mode as my DB has given up in a way.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear @Jengz - that is not cool
Really hope someone can help you out to get it sorted
How old is it ? Not still under warranty?


----------



## CTRiaan (19/11/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Never got my hands on this mod, but in such situation I usually try a reset or reinstall the firmware using a pc suite.
> If that doesn't work, open up the mod remove the circuit, then disconnect the screen and 510 connector give it a nice clean using isopropyl alcohol put everything back and try again.
> If this fails there is nothing much u can do other than changing the board altogether.


With the DB you can't change the firmware because it doesn't have a USB port.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (19/11/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Jengz - that is not cool
> Really hope someone can help you out to get it sorted
> How old is it ? Not still under warranty?


I’m actually not sure, bought it in March... thanks for the thoughts... sucks to lose a mod you love

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (19/11/18)

@Jengz, maybe you should also try Squid Vapor Group on Facebook. 

Eric Buss is quite active on there.


----------



## Waine (15/12/18)

Some feedback on my original post 5 months later. I unfortunately dropped my DB now the battery door won't stay on. I Googled "Double Barrel battery door fix" but found no advice. I am so disappointed. I even took it to the Vape shop I bought it from but they couldn't help me. Does anyone perhaps have a link to where I can learn how to fix it, or some advice?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (15/12/18)

Waine said:


> Some feedback on my original post 5 months later. I unfortunately dropped my DB now the battery door won't stay on. I Googled "Double Barrel battery door fix" but found no advice. I am so disappointed. I even took it to the Vape shop I bought it from but they couldn't help me. Does anyone perhaps have a link to where I can learn how to fix it, or some advice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Can you upload a few closeup pics of the door etc. I have an idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (15/12/18)

Jengz said:


> I’m actually not sure, bought it in March... thanks for the thoughts... sucks to lose a mod you love


sorry to hear but think there may be liquid on the board. Seems to be a common problem. 
on the plus side i am sure you can find someone locally that could convert it to a mech mode.....that will hit like a beast.


----------



## Carnival (15/12/18)

Late to the party, but when I saw the Double Barrel I was sold! Ordered a navy blue one coming from The Vape Industry!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (16/12/18)

I've had similar issues with my DB acting weird mis reading ohms etc and yes it's liquid in the board....nothing to do but either replace or convert to mech. Hmmm actually makes me think wonder if a Bomber mosfet will fit tagging resident mod repair expert @Christos .....


----------



## shabbar (16/12/18)

Haven't had a problem with mine since day one, rock solid mod. Love it


----------



## Christos (16/12/18)

Daniel said:


> I've had similar issues with my DB acting weird mis reading ohms etc and yes it's liquid in the board....nothing to do but either replace or convert to mech. Hmmm actually makes me think wonder if a Bomber mosfet will fit tagging resident mod repair expert @Christos .....


I would need to see pics of the mod and the space available.


----------



## Waine (16/12/18)

Thanks @Alex I will take some close ups tomorrow. I miss my DB. 


Alex said:


> Can you upload a few closeup pics of the door etc. I have an idea



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/12/18)

Waine said:


> Thanks @Alex I will take some close ups tomorrow. I miss my DB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



From the mod-

maker himself in relation to this video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phill (17/12/18)

Hi guys, is it just me or is a lot of people having issues with their double barrrels?


----------



## CTRiaan (17/12/18)

Phill said:


> Hi guys, is it just me or is a lot of people having issues with their double barrrels?


The only issue I have with mine is the clear coat coming off on the champagne grey.


----------



## vicTor (18/12/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/double-barrel-v3-sir-vape.t55961/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (18/12/18)

vicTor said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/double-barrel-v3-sir-vape.t55961/



I really like that the screen sits flush against the mod. Nice improvements! Damnit, should’ve waited for this one.  BUT I do like V2 in navy blue, hoping the paint holds up!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/12/18)

Carnival said:


> I really like that the screen sits flush against the mod. Nice improvements! Damnit, should’ve waited for this one.  BUT I do like V2 in navy blue, hoping the paint holds up!



quite pricey and it doesn't even squonk


----------



## Carnival (18/12/18)

vicTor said:


> quite pricey and it doesn't even squonk



Lol, yes true. I do love a good squonk setup! Hard to beat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

